# New Cichlid guy, wondering about why you use canisters?



## jbarnes5382 (May 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm setting up a 120 Cichlid tank in my office. I've been keeping saltwater fish for years and decided to try something different. Reading all the threads in filtration I see just about universal acceptance of canister filters. I've always found canister filters to be a pain to work with in regards to cleaning and maintenance.

My filtration plan is as follows:

I drilled the tank to support a overflow than can support 3000 gal an hour via two 1.5" drains.

My plan was to put a sump (40 gallon) under my tank using filter socks as a primary mechanical filtration (currently use these on my salt tanks). Biological filtration would be handled via bio balls in a large section of the sump followed by a bubble trap then into a pump section that would have a submersible pump.

I may add a section for some argonite gravel as a buffer to increase PH but my tap water is running 7.8 so I'm questioning the need for the buffering .

The sump has a 1.5" emergency drain located mid-way up the sump. My APEX controller pumps water from a storage container in my basement to the tank 4 times daily for 15 minutes to allow for top off and automatic water changes.

The return from the sump is split to both corners of the tank.

So, I'm wondering why sumps don't seem to be used widely in the Cichlid community like they are in saltwater? Is there a particular reason you guys seem to prefer canister filters?

Appreciate any advice I can get, Jerry.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

I actually wish I had put a sump under my tank before I set it up (now it won't fit without tearing the tank down.) I wanted it more for the refugium aspect though, so I could put plants in it that wouldn't survive the cichlids in the main tank. That being said I would still keep my current filteration even with a sump; Fluval FX4, and Fluval C4. They are VERY easy to maintain and allow TONS of media options. Plus both are very quite. I have had no issues with either filter, and would not give them up, they are just too easy to maintain. Why not do both? Filters are great for purigen and other items that might be a pain to setup in a sump.


----------



## jbarnes5382 (May 16, 2016)

Never thought about the use of a refugium for the tank. Interesting idea I'll need to consider.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have no experience with sumps, but my 2 concerns were floods and the additional weight of the water in the sump. I live in an apartment and have a 90 and 150, and I've always been concerned about the weight. A sump would add more concentrated weight.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I found canister filters more convenient to use for larger tanks, quieter, and less chance of leaking. I was hesitant to fiddle with using a sump type filter because it seemed more complicated to fine tune, plus on non-drilled tanks there was the worry the overflow pipe would lose prime due to air bubbles or power outages.

I also have cats that tend to get their paws in stuff and a sump just seemed to tempting to resist.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I can tell you firsthand that I have a sump on my 180 gallon tank and although it is an awesome biological filter, it can be a huge pain especially if you don't have an auto top off unit. I still run a canister for fine filtration via the sump and it's completely enclosed but it's much easier with canisters.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

There are a lot of reasons why canisters are often used. There are more advantages to sumps in SW than for FW as a general starting point, as there is often more equipment in SW tanks which can be hidden in a sump nicely.

I think that there are a good number of people keeping cichlids with larger tanks that have jumped to sumps, but for many they are a mystery and as you know, there are some potential downsides if not enough research is done for setting them up. Both my larger tanks are sump only, but my 75 planted tank runs a pair of Eheim Pro II filters. Since there are not as many distinct advantages in FW, the pull to go to sumps is not as prevalent and there is a lot less peer pressure to do so. No reason not to use a sump in your set up, especially coming from a SW background where you have a good handle on what it entails.

Switching gears, with your pH as it is at 7.8, you should not need any aragonite to try to buffer the pH, many here have reported that it does not make much of a difference anyway. You'll find that many of us like using Pool Filter Sand as a substrate for many reasons.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I like canisters for a quiet, proven solution without me doing the thought it would take for me to change to a sump. I moved to canisters when I found how often my cichlids spit sand on the intake. Canisters filter the water through the media first where HOB run it through the impeller first, making it really easy for a bit of sand to stick on the shaft and cost me a replacement. 
Spmetimes I stay with a method just because I don't see reason to move to something else.


----------



## jbarnes5382 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'll be considering my options. Jerry.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

PfunMo said:


> Spmetimes I stay with a method just because I don't see reason to move to something else.


Nothing wrong with that - seems that a lot of change turns out to be a good deal of work/thought for minimal gain. The devil you know, vs. the devil you don't know.


----------

